# Stuck in a rut



## Rumblejohn (Sep 2, 2017)

When I retired I thought there would more time for fun things. Between honey do lists, doctor appointments, and household maintenance, there is precious little left for fishing. ](*,) 
Gotta get my priorities straight.
I check this forum everyday so I can at least see what you guys are up to, even if I can't get out as much as I wish.
Thanks.


John


----------



## LDUBS (Sep 3, 2017)

You know, I always seem to have a lot going on and seem to wake up every day facing a full plate of stuff. I'm in my mid- 60's and think this is a good thing as long as I don't have to stress over most of the stuff. Doctor's appointment's are one obvious exception, especially with the tests they add for us older guys. I'm not to the point, if that point ever comes, when I would want a lot of free time on my hands. Sure I would like to go fishing more, but I get out about once a week unless something unique is happening like my recently helping out at my daughter's house, or a family vacation, etc. Truthfully, I could go more often if I really wanted to. I guess I just look at it as a high class problem. I bet you will get it sorted out. 

Take care. 

Larry


----------



## overboard (Sep 3, 2017)

Don't feel lonely, I NEED TO GO BACK TO WORK TO GET A REST!


----------



## bobberboy (Sep 3, 2017)

Ditto. Been fishing exactly three times this year and boated - one - fish. 

Hopefully Rich will chime in. He seems to have figured it out.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Sep 3, 2017)

2 great things about being retired:

You don't have to do your errands in the evening anymore

You get to choose the best weather to go fishing & boat rides!


----------



## Jim (Sep 3, 2017)

overboard said:


> Don't feel lonely, I NEED TO GO BACK TO WORK TO GET A REST!



:LOL2:


----------



## Ebug (Sep 3, 2017)

Get you a note pad and write down exactly what your schedule was back when you worked and still kept the household working and made your appointments. 

Now scratch out every place the word "work" is, and write in 'FISHING". Problem solved.

That's how I see it working in my head. LOL

Rob


----------



## richg99 (Sep 3, 2017)

*"Hopefully Rich will chime in. He seems to have figured it out"*

Ha Ha. I do NOT have it figured out, at least not this year. With the new knee and other nonsense, I haven't fished as much as I did last year. 

I do make some "adjustments" to Doctor schedules and things where I can.

I find that if a Dentist or Doctor wants me to come in on a Wednesday (or whatever day) and I like to fish on Wednesdays, I ask if they have some other day open, even if it is the following week. 

It looks to me that they just try to fill up every possible day in order. They don't ask if some other day is BETTER FOR US. I also ask for the very first opening in the morning. They don't run as late if you are the first person that they see.

Since I started doing this, I can even get two Doctor/Dentist appointments on ONE day. One in the morning and one in the afternoon. That way I only kill one day, instead of two. 

Same thing if someone is delivering something to the house. I ask for a day that fits for me, not them. Heck, waiting a day for most things isn't a big deal for me, but, at least, it gives me some control.

I carry a list of things that I want/need to buy with me on my phone. I get my wife's lists too if she needs something. I look at the list(s) every time I go into any store. It is amazing how much that has eliminated double trips to the store.

I am getting too lazy to get up early in the morning to fish. Even now in September, the sun rises at 6.15 a.m. here in TN. That is nearly a full hour before it rises in Houston. In mid-summer, the sun is up around 4.45 a.m.! No way do I want to be up at 3.30 a.m. to go fishing anymore. 

Other than emergency issues, my "to-do list" gets done when I want it to get done. I fit the jobs in on my time, not someone else's time. My wife understands and I get most things done in a day or two after the job appears. it is amazing that she has put up with me for 57 years!

richg99


----------



## earl60446 (Sep 3, 2017)

richg99 said:


> *"Hopefully Rich will chime in. He seems to have figured it out"*
> 
> 
> Other than emergency issues, my "to-do list" gets done when I want it to get done. I fit the jobs in on my time, not someone else's time. My wife understands and I get most things done in a day or two after the job appears. it is amazing that she has put up with me for 57 years!
> ...



Day or two? Your doing a good job. My wife knows if she tells me something, it will get DONE, I don't need her reminding me of it every 6 months.

Tim


----------



## richg99 (Sep 3, 2017)

When you are retired, sometimes hanging a picture is a major accomplishment. 

To be savored and dragged out as long as you can. 

Ha Ha
richg99


----------



## Rumblejohn (Sep 3, 2017)

Thanks for the replies. My problem is that I forget that something doesn't have to be completed on "schedule". When it's done it's done. I also need to say no more often. Everyone assumes that I have nothing else to do. :wink: 

John


----------



## LDUBS (Sep 3, 2017)

One of my brother-in-laws uses the to-do list as an excuse to get new tools. For example, hanging a picture frame might require him to get a new laser level. His garage is pretty well equipped but I don't want to be around if his wife finds out he has been pulling her leg.  

Learning to say no is important. Also, I always hated to pay someone for something I can do myself. I still feel that way, but now days my wife encourages me to save my back and hire someone. As usual, she is correct.


----------



## richg99 (Sep 4, 2017)

"Learning to say no is important. Also, I always hated to pay someone for something I can do myself. I still feel that way, but now days my wife encourages me to save my back and hire someone. As usual, she is correct."......

Smart wife. The paragraph above says it all. 

I spent 5 years as head of our church council. Finally said it was someone else's turn. Smart move.


----------



## gnappi (Sep 4, 2017)

Boo hoo, boo hoo... have no time to fish while retired... :-( *LISTEN UP!*

Get up early when the bass are biting and leave the wife asleep. Come home, clean up take a nap, then tackle the honey do list. 
When the sun starts to get low, find a good lake to walk on and cast, go home, eat dinner, repeat at least once a week! As long as you don't spend 8 hours on the boat, only a heartless and or selfish mate would deny you that. 

Errands can be *scheduled* in retirement, guys, take time for yourselves, if you don't what's the point of working all those years to be ABLE to retire. 

Did I mention I'm divorced 10 years and retired for going on three???


----------

